# Need your advice if you are willing to share



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am planning a trip soon to come down and get pulled around in my kayak by some nice cats. Have gone near the aep plant in Racine and done decent in the past month couple smallies and small cats. Just looking for open suggestions, such as location change, strategy, personal experience that would make my trip more successful. Thanks guys- Fishfinaddict

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

A giant cat in a little yak would be about as extreme as fishing can get. I think that proper bait would be the key to making that happen. Big chubs, bluegills or suckers kept nice and lively will increase your chances. It's very tempting to downsize your bait in order to get more bites but if you really want the big cat you have to use big bait and stick with it. In other words, go big or go home.

I have seen navigation lights on a kayak so fishing at night would be a plus and it would certainly make for a memorable experience. If you are stuck with fishing daytime hours get below a dam in some current and try to stay there as late into the evening as possible. Some of my biggest O-River flatheads have come with an hour of daylight left.

Even though you want a wild experience I'm sure you'd like to land the fish too. Rig pretty heavy with a stout casting setup and 20 - 25 pound test. That should insure that you get towed around nicely if you hook up. For natural beauty and scenery I don't think you can beat the Racine Pool. For fishing success I'm liking the Pike Island Pool just a little better. The first mile or two below the upstream dam is some really productive water. 

I get a little sick of all the "Safety Ranger Rick" warnings but you do have to be extra careful and use common sense when on the Ohio in a small craft. It amazes me that a huge tug boat pushing 15 barges can actually sneak up on you if you're not paying attention. 

Have fun and let us know how you do.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heres some solid good advice...dont fish the Markland or Maldahl pools, the Ky commercial fishermen have left not a single catfish in those pools......

Salmonid


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone... King have u used much cut baits or mostly live bait... And you are right I can sit in that Racine pool all day it is beyond gorgeous and those massive smokestacks become almost entrancing while waiting on the bite. I've been able to get some decent bait throwing my cast net from shore but nothing along the monster chub sucker minnow lines... And I may have to check out your suggestion as well. Thanks once again


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

For Flatheads I go 100% of the time with live bait. Cut bait will catch you some big channel cat and blues but the really big flatties want it wiggling.

I know it's a pain and I'm not sure what area you're starting out from but I've found that my best bet is catching my bait at home. I fill my livewells with creek water, drop a little ice in to bring the temperature down slowly and drop my minnow bucket bubblers into place. A watering trough or big cooler in the back of a pickup truck, if equipped properly, works equally well. I do have some bait die along the way and I use them for cut bait but I do my best to arrive with as many lively baits as possible. Big creek chubs and decent sized suckers are by far my favorite choices but I can't catch them easily in the heat of the summer so I go with farm pond bluegills at that time of year.

A few bait stores carry some big bait but it's hit and miss as to if they'll have any in stock when you go. I haven't been there for a few years but there's a gas station/bait shop in Chester WV. that would occasionally have suckers in stock. Not sucker chubs but actual 10 - 14 inch suckers... A great bait if you can get them. 

You should be able to catch some decent bait with the cast net if all else fails. I just never seem to hit the river at the right time or right place when I use mine. If I catch shad they are always too small and if I get skipjacks I never seem to catch enough of them to get me through the day/night. I waste too many valuable fishing hours catching bait and when I'm done I never end up with what I want. Maybe you'll have better luck with the cast net than I do. GL


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I agree I fish the Ohio River ALOT an the commericial fisherman have drained us. You commerical fisherman reading this are killing our waters for us ..me an others plus you are killing yourselfes REMEMBER THE BUFFALOO no your just to dumb to read iguess Squeal like a pig boy


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cut bait will work fine for just about anything that swims in the river...we have caught channels, smallies, whitebass, and flatties. Skipjack, 3" shad, and then anything cut would be preference. They should be putting on the feedbag this weekend! Any more questions, pm me for kayak details etc.!


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Thx cheese you go out in a yak on the Ohio? And if so let's get down this weekend I'm free and wanna come down and kill it.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishfinaddict,

Stay fishing on the pool you are in , those cats are protected from commercial fishing pressure, Ohio and West Virginia protect them, there are bunches of big Blues and Flatheads in that area, plenty of bait can be caught on the river, you can go to the Hydros at Racine and get your bait from the shoreline, or the discharges from the powerplants, wonderful pool that your fishing, I can give you plenty of areas to fish just PM me.....Doc


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pike Island pool is as good as any and there are huge flatties floating around in there...good safe kayak launch in Mingo Junction too. There are 2 creek mouths right in the vicinity if you're not comfortable dealing with the barges to start.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1355692#post1355692


----------

